# 5.5 month old has kidney failure...(update 2/16/07)



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys, 

I just found out about an hour ago that my 5 1/2 month old has been diagnosed with kidney failure. It sounds pretty bad. The vet cannot tell me if it's genetic or not, they can't give me a 100% answer why he has it at all. He did get into mop water with lysol a few months ago, but he got into it because he was so thirsty. I was worried about diabetes and instead I found out it's the kidneys. Boscoe was the "runt" of the litter and they vet again said that could be it but can't pinpoint. 

Have you guys had dogs with kidney failure? I'm sure they were older but what are my options??? I couldn't understand and pay attention to what the vet was telling me after he said his kidneys are failing...still kind of in a state of shock. I know that right now I have to go to the vet's to get a prescription food that the protein will break down easier or something. Then we have an appt for a week from tomorrow to see how he's doing on the food and see where we go. I'm just confused and devestated. Most of you know the only reason I got Boscoe was because I had to put my last dog down at two years old. Now I don't know how long I will have with Boscoe. I don't know what to think. I know I'm just rambling but I'm just lost at the whole news. 

So if anyone has experience on what I do, please let me know. I will be working closely with the vet but I know it will be expensive. I'm just lost. I thought I was doing well I got over losing my last dog, and now this. I know it's not a death sentence right now, but they can't give me any kind of timeline until the kidneys shut down. 

Ok, I just know you guys have lots of experience and knowledge usually to help out. I have to go pick up the special food now. 

Thank you,
Kourtney


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Any history of the pup or it's dam being fed raisins or grapes as treats?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

What you do is take it one day at a time, and enjoy each day as it comes.

Many retired track greyhounds have kidney disease and kidney failure. They do well on the special diets available. Take notes when you are at the vets, so you can review them at home, when you are less overwhelmed-feeling.

Also, no harm in getting a second opinion. Not all kidney problems are permanent. If you have the $, I would pursue some diagnostics to look for underlying causes.

Lisa


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Kourtney,

About all I can offer are prayers and well wishes.

Dave


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

I have absolutely no experience with this. But, my heart goes out to you and your dog. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear this Courtney...

My fondest prayers wishes to you and the pup.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> Any history of the pup or it's dam being fed raisins or grapes as treats?


Are grapes and raisins poisonous?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

DL said:


> Last Frontier Labs said:
> 
> 
> > Any history of the pup or it's dam being fed raisins or grapes as treats?
> ...


yes, in large doses.

"funny" story... there's an associate vet at the clinic we use. And for some reason, she always gets my calls when I'm calling about something really goofy (versus serious). 

We had gotten back from the master national a couple of years ago and I had a 1 lb bag of raisins that was leftover from the trip. One of my dogs got into it... And THANK GOD my dad was here, because I said "oh, it's just raisins"... not equating raisins with grapes. And my dad replied... "aren't grapes toxic??" And I said "oh crap". So I called the vet to see if I needed to induce vomiting. And she said, oh, they have to eat a LOT of them. I said "how much"... She said about a 1/2 pound. And I was laughing because she had eaten about 1/2 of the one-pound bag.

Long story short, it was the most syrupy sweet smelling vomit, ever. YUCK!!!

-K


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you all. It's just very unexpected. I picked up the food, it's Science Diet k/d. I haven't even really looked at the bag yet. Like I said, we have an appt. in a week and I guess I will get a better idea then. 

Lisa, where would I look to find someone who can look for underlying causes? Am I looking for some kind of specialist? 

I don't even know how much the food cost today because they were nice enough to just put it on my bill. My family is being supportive so I know I can count on them for a little help. All of the not knowing is what's hard right now. 

I contacted the breeder already to see if he knows of any history of kidney failure and am just waiting now. Pup has never been fed grapes or raisins. He is otherwise healthy, albeit somewhat small and slow growing. 

Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers, I know I will need it. I have calmed down some and just need to stay positive. Hopefully I will know more in a week or so. 

Thank you,
Kourtney


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Kourtney,

Is he in LITERAL failure? Or are his levels just off? I don't know much about it, but am curious if it's a full-blown failure.

I should have put in my other post that I'm thinking about you. Please keep us posted. I hope he feels better soon.

ps -- I think there are other environmental/household toxins that can cause liver failure, you might want to take a look at them online just to make sure...

-K


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Has the pup been tested for lepto?


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Kristie,

From what I understood...and again I was having a hard time paying attention...he is in actual failure. It sounds fairly severe. The vet was saying there's nothing we can do to reverse it and we basically make him comfortable and delay the inevitable. He said they will eventually shut down but can offer me no timeline. 

He started to get into the whole nine yards about how it works and how everything's affected when failure starts but I can't tell you a word he said about that. 

Thanks,
Kourtney


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't have anything to add, just wanted to say I am more than sorry to hear about this. I hope it all works out.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Sherri,

I unfortunately have very little information at this point. I don't believe he was tested for lepto though. What is it? I know he had a CBC in his blood work. I don't have the sheet in front of me and don't recall. Standard blood test and urinalysis as far as I know. 

Kourtney


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear about this Kourtney. 

Hoping for the best.

Larry


----------



## awesmlab (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your pup. 

There's a yahoo group for canine's with kidney issues that I'd suggest joining. Here's a link to it: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/K9KidneyDiet/

You will need to have a yahoo id in order to join the group and it looks like an active one so I'd suggest putting your message preference to digest instead of individual messages.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Kourtney-


I'm sorry to hear about your pup. You would want to look for a board certified internal medicine vet in your area, if you were looking for a second opinion from a specialist. If you're anywhere near a vet school, you could start there. 

My prayers to you and your puppy.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you all again. I have filled out the appropriate forms to join the Yahoo group. I have started researching what I'm looking at here, what Boscoe and I will be fighting against. 

Cornell is most likely the closest and most well known school near where I am. I will check into them and ask the vet about them when I see him next week. 

Kourtney


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Kourtney, here is a bit I copied from an article on lepto. It mentions thirst as being a sympton, but I think any kidney issues can cause thirst.
I am sorry you are going through this  I'm just trying to get you any info I can to help...

Leptosporosis
Transmission
Leptospirosis is transmitted between animals through contact with infected urine; venereal and placental transfer; bite wounds; or the ingestion of infected tissue. Crowding, as found in a kennel, can increase the spread of infection. Indirect transmission occurs through exposure of susceptible animals to contaminated water sources, food, or even bedding. Stagnant or slow moving water provides a suitable habitat for Leptospira. As a result, disease outbreaks often increase during periods of flooding. In dry areas infections are more common around water sources.

Freezing greatly reduces the survival of the organism in the environment. This explains why infections are more common in summer and fall and why the infection is more prevalent in temperate areas.

Infection

Leptospira bacteria penetrate mucous membranes or abraded skin and multiply rapidly upon entering the blood system. From there they spread to other tissues including the kidneys, liver, spleen, nervous system, eyes, and genital tract. As the body fights the infection, the organism is cleared from most organs, but they may persist in the kidneys and be shed for weeks or months in the urine. The amount of damage done to the internal organs is variable depending on the serovar and the host it infects. After 7 or 8 days of infection, the animal will begin to recover, if the damage to the kidneys or liver is not too severe.

Infections in dogs with the serovars canicola and grippotyphosa have been associated with kidney infections with minimal liver involvement. Whereas, the serovars pomona and icterohaemorrhagiae produce liver disease. Dogs younger than 6 months tend to develop more cases of liver disease regardless of the serovar.

Symptoms

In acute infections, a fever of 103-104?, shivering, and muscle tenderness are the first signs. 
In acute infections a fever of 103-104?, shivering, and muscle tenderness are the first signs. Then vomiting and rapid dehydration may develop. Severely infected dogs may develop hypothermia and become depressed and die before kidney or liver failure has a chance to develop.

In subacute infections, the animal usually develops a fever, anorexia, vomiting, dehydration, and increased thirst. The dog may be reluctant to move due to muscle or kidney pain. Animals with liver involvement may develop icterus. Dogs that develop kidney or liver involvement may begin to show improvement in organ function after 2 to 3 weeks or they may develop chronic renal failure. Despite the possibility of severe infection and death, the majority of leptospiral infections in dogs are chronic or subclinical. Dogs that become chronically infected may show no outward signs, but may intermittently shed bacteria in the urine for months or years.

Diagnosis

A positive diagnosis can be made through a blood test. A blood sample of the suspected animal is drawn and sent into the laboratory where a microscopic agglutination test is performed. This can test for individual serovars (strains) and the level of antibody (titer) against these strains. Depending on the level of the titer, a positive diagnosis to the specific serovar can be made. Titers may be negative in the first 10 days after initial infection, so many times additional samples must be drawn and tested to get a positive diagnosis. Previous vaccination can give an elevated titer and this must be taken into consideration when interpreting the titers.

Acutely infected or chronically infected dogs will most likely be shedding Leptospira organisms in their urine. It is possible to culture a urine sample and get a positive diagnosis. However, because of intermittent shedding and bacterial contamination this is not always the best way to diagnose the disease.

Treatment

Treatment consists of antibiotics, fluid replacement, and controlling the vomiting and the problems associated with the corresponding kidney or liver infections. Penicillin, or one of its derivatives is the antibiotic of choice for treating the initial infection. After the initial infection is controlled, doxycycline is often used to cure and prevent a potential long-term carrier state. Intravenous or subcutaneous fluids are often given to correct dehydration while the corresponding liver or kidney problems are treated.

Vaccination and Prevention

Prevention involves keeping animals out of contact with potential sources of infection including contaminated water sources, wildlife reservoirs, or domestic animals that are infected or chronic carriers. Humans can contract leptospirosis and any potentially infected animal should be handled very carefully to avoid human exposure.

There are currently many different vaccines available on the market for a wide variety of species and serovars. The ones currently available for dogs are chemically inactivated (killed) whole culture vaccine, which unfortunately, make them much more likely to cause vaccine reactions as opposed to most viral vaccines. Leptospiral vaccines are blamed for many of the vaccine reactions we see in dogs. Until the beginning of the year 2000, leptospiral vaccines only protected against L. canicola and L. icterohaemorrhagiae. A new vaccine by Fort Dodge now also protects against the serovars L. grippotyphosa and L. pomona. Due to the low infection rate in cats, there are currently no vaccines available for them.

Leptospiral vaccines for dogs offer about 6 to 8 months of protection. Dogs that are at high risk of contracting Leptospiral infections should be vaccinated twice a year. Puppies generally are not vaccinated before 8 weeks of age. If Leptospiral vaccines are used, the animal should receive two to three doses of the vaccine spaced several weeks apart. Be sure to follow the recommendations of the vaccine manufacturer and your veterinarian. Because of the lack of cross protection between strains, the high incidence of reactions, and the need for frequent vaccination, many veterinarians have begun to recommend leptospiral vaccinations only for those dogs at higher risk. Because this can potentially be a very serious disease, I recommend that all pet owners consult with their local veterinarian to determine if leptospiral vaccination is necessary for their pet.


----------



## awesmlab (Nov 13, 2003)

Why wait a week to find out exactly what you're dealing with? I'd call the vet back now with a pen and paper in hand and write down what he's telling you and I'd get an appointement with a specialist asap. If your pup is truly in kidney failure I wouldn't waste a week. It seems to me that kidney failure is a symptom/result of something else and you need to figure out what it is. An otherwise healthy 5.5 month old pup doesn't just go into kidney failure without there being an underlying condition.

Again, I'm really sorry about this and you and Boscoe are in my thoughts!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

As others have stated you should seek an Internal Medicine specialist. Kidney malfunction may be pre renal (anything that impairs blood flow into the kidney), renal (damage, disease, or lack of development of the kidney), or post renal (anything that restricts urine outflow from the kidney or urinary bladder)

Several possibilities exist

1. Congenital renal hypoplasia (under developed kidneys)

2. Hydronephrosis of one kidney, this would make the values for kidney function high because one kidney is doing nothing but capturing 50% of the arterial blood flow thus the normal kidney can only perform 1/2 of it's function. If the puppy has one normal and one diseased kidney removal of the damaged one will allow the normal one to perform it's job of excreting metabolic waste products from the blood

3. Leptospirosis, an infection which damages the kidneys, this is unlikely since you never mentioned the puppy being ill

4. Acute Lyme disease can present as acute renal failure in Labradors, especially young Labradors, this is a non-typical presentation of the disease and as in Leptospirosis the dog would have probably been ill

5. Hypoadrenocorticism or Addison's disease causes pseudo renal failure because of poor renal blood flow, this is referred to as pre renal uremia


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Ed said:


> 5. Hypoadrenocorticism or Addison's disease causes pseudo renal failure because of poor renal blood flow, this is referred to as pre renal uremia



I was going to offer this one too- I have a bitch with Addisons Disease-she was in kidney failure when we diagnosed it three years ago. She has been healthy since-though she is on an injection (Percorten) every month,and oral pred(small doses) every other day and has done well,though cant handle the rigors of training like she used to-
I hope Boscoe has soemthing that is reversable or treatable-you've been thru hell this year,you deserve a turnaround!
Keep us posted-


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

*Specialist*

Kourtney,

Sorry to hear about Boscoe. If you would like a 2nd opinion, I strongly reccomend Veterinary Specialists of Rochester (VSR). They have specialists in every field, and they are *THE* 24/7 emergency room in the Rochester area.

Good luck!

Brian


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you all. Thanks Sherrie and Ed for the information. I don't think lepto is the problem. The only time Boscoe was ill was when he got into the mop water. I feel like that didn't help the problem but I don't believe it caused it because it was his excessive thirst that drove him to drink it. 

Boscoe did have a tick on him for a few weeks in early May. It was near the hind end and never looked like it had fed. I contacted the vet as soon as I found it and was told to watch him but he never acted sick or anything. I will ask them what tests we can run to rule out anything related to Lyme disease.

Brian, do you have a phone number and/or address for VSR? I will call the vet again to get more information and ask about options and specialists. The reason I was advised to wait a week was because they wanted to see what effect the food would have. But I will be proactive about this, I was just so stunned I didn't know what to do. 

Thank you again everyone, I knew I would get support on here, not to mention information and advice. Thank you. 

Kourtney


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is a link to VSR.

It is a great place for anyone in the Upstate NY area. (No I don't work there  )

http://www.vetspecialistsofrochester.com/inside/specialists/specialists.html

Brian


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Brian. 

Kourtney


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I lost my first competitive dog to kidney failure at 6 years old in 2001.. She was an MH at 3 and dead at 6. She was in her prime and it almost killed me when she passed. I have no explanation for it; she got very sick whille I was on a duck hunt in Arkansas. I thought I was going to lose her then but the vet helped me get her back together. The vet told me at that time he had no idea how long she had to live because the damage was permanant and there was no way to know how bad it was. She seemed to be back to perfect health in a few weeks time. 10 months later she became ill again; her kidneys completely shut down this time and I had to put her down. Her picture is my avatar; Buckwheat's Little Root Doctor MH, call name "Doc", 1995-2001. I wish you and your dog the best.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, Kourtney. I am so very sorry you and Boscoe are having to deal with this. We'll be sending extra prayers your way and please keep us posted.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

In rereading all of the posts and other information I've found on the interent I want to say I remember the vet saying that Boscoe also has anemia from the kidney failure. Does that make sense?

Also, does anyone have experience with Care Credit? 

Thanks again everyone for the thoughts, well-wishes, and prayers. I know Boscoe and I both need them. We're hoping for the best. 

Kourtney & Boscoe (whose hogging the bed at the moment while I do research)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

RemsBPJasper said:


> I remember the vet saying that Boscoe also has anemia from the kidney failure.


The anemia in renal disease is a result of the damaged kidney not producing adequate amounts of erythropoetin, a hormone which stimulates the bone marrow to produce red blood cells.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorry about your unfortunate diagnosis. 

What about Ectopic ureter Dr Ed? There are more of them around lately (I've heard of 3 in the last few years but all females) and I read they are usually more difficult to diagnose in males (therefore leading to kidney failure). I would lean toward underdeveloped kidneys with the age. I would have them rule that out as that would be congenital.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> What about Ectopic ureter Dr Ed?


Generally dogs with ectopic ureters dribble urine constantly because the ureter (the tube that transports urine from the kidney to the urinary bladder) is misplaced into the urethra (the structure that transports urine from the bladder to the great outdoors. The dogs are presented because of urinary incontinence and surgical repair of the ectopic ureter is quite successful


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Ed, thanks for the clarification on the anemia and the ectopic ureter. I just got done reading a bunch of old posts and that came up several times. Boscoe does dribble a lot when he pees. He will make it to the door but not make noise and then leak while walking. Sometimes he will just start going and I don't think he realizes it, he just drinks such an excess though that he can't help it I think. The ectopic ureter wouldn't have anything to do with what the blood tests indicated however would it? 

ErinsEdge - I was actually going to shoot you a PM because I read an old post where one of the pups from your litter was diagnosed with kidney failure at 4 months and lived to be 2 years old. I was wondering if you had any more information to share about them or maybe contact info if the owner would be willing to talk to me, I don't know how long ago that was. 

Thanks again everyone. I will keep everyone updated as I get any information.

Kourtney


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> ErinsEdge - I was actually going to shoot you a PM because I read an old post where one of the pups from your litter was diagnosed with kidney failure at 4 months and lived to be 2 years old. I was wondering if you had any more information to share about them or maybe contact info if the owner would be willing to talk to me, I don't know how long ago that was.


If I said kidney in that post I meant liver. The puppy had a small liver and shunt that was a congenital defect. With medication and diet she lived longer than expected but eventually her liver could not keep up with her body and surgery in her case wouldn't help. What were the Bun and Creatinine values on your dog? Did they take a blood pressure to see if it was high? You should go to a specialist and get a diagnosis.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Nancy, 

I have no idea what those levels were on the blood test. I will be calling the vet tomorrow to get all of the information I missed and talk about specialists, etc. 

The one thing I saw in research was that the kidney failure causes less absorption of calcium I believe and that would explain his small size and slow growth, that and the less absorption of protein. The only good thing out of this so far is that he is gobbling up the new food whereas he has never cared or even acted like he wanted to eat. He got his first taste of the S.D. k/d and loved it. Hopefully it will help maintain what function he has left. 

Kourtney


----------



## taylormade (Mar 2, 2006)

Kourtney,

Prayers coming your way for you and Boscoe. I can't imagine all you've been through/are going through this year. Thank goodness some knowledgeable people here have stepped up with good advice and ideas. I agree with not waiting a week to see an specialist -- if only for peace of mind. 

I don't know anything about Care Credit, but I know some hospitals can give you information about payment options, so you might want to ask when you call and make the appt.

Best wishes for you and your little man,
Vickie


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

As far as the breeder can tell there is no history of this on the dam's side and no other puppies out of either litter has been affected, all seem healthy so far. 

Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers. I've said more than a few of my own today. I'm scared to talk to the vet tomorrow and get real answers but I need to know what I'm up against. I'm just afraid he'll tell me it's end stage, etc. 

I will update tomorrow when I know more and thanks again everyone for being so supportive. 

Kourtney


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Kourtney... I'm so sorry... I hope you get some good news tomorrow. I know what it's like to have a sick (very young) pup. I had one and she was the same age (5 months)... we ended up taking her to Texas A&M - where they diagnosed her quickly (severe lung infection) and had to remove part of her lung. She is now 3 years old and is running field trials. I hope you have the same outcome with your little guy.... prayers being sent your way for some hopeful news tomorrow.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

We are going through the same thing with our 9 year old. She was diagnosed about 2 months ago. I had everything lined up with my vet to put her down but she started acting like she felt better. As long as she keeps feeling this way, we will give her everyday possible. I know her time is limited and we refuse to allow her to suffer. Good luck with your pup our hearts go out to you.
________
CHRYSLER K ENGINE


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

This is the crazy thing, Boscoe has never acted ill, has never acted lethargic, etc. He's always full of energy, even when he was not eating a lot. He's never acted like he's in pain, never vomited to indicate sickness, nothing out of the ordinary except for the excessive thirst. And there actually have been times when I've put water down and he doesn't finish it all. It's hard to think of his insides just shutting down and failing him when he's outwardly in great health and happy and active. If there's something to be done, I definitely want to do it for him. He deserves it. After losing Jasper, I didn't think I would be able to bond again, but I did and even moreso. This is going to be hard no matter what so thanks again to everyone for the support and all the PM's. You guys mean a lot to me, we may not know each other face to face but I know I can count on everyone here when I need it. I only hope that I return the favor. 

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is my latest update, I just got off the phone with the vet again: 

BUN: 98 vs normal 29
Creatinine: 4.0 vs normal 1.2
Phosphorous: 10.6 vs normal 10.4
PCV: 25% vs normal 38-45% (this indicates he is anemic)

I was told Boscoe is showing 70% of altered with 30% of normal function. However, we don't know the degree of the damage and we don't know if it's possible for regeneration (or degeneration) over time. To find out we would do a biopsy which this vet can't justify at this time because the benefits don't seem to outweigh the risks of destroying more tissue and causing bleeding or hemorrhaging, etc. 

The vet cannot tell me if both kidneys are affected and said we can do an ultrasound or an IV Polygram to find that out. He doesn't believe it is Hydronephrosis because while the bloodwork supports it the coinciding urinalysis does not. 

I asked him about the possibility of Lyme's disease and he said we can certainly test for it and put him on the doxycycline. It's unknown but possible that if that is the cause the kidneys may be able to heal or at least stop being damaged. He said it's unlikely if the tick was from here but I believe he picked it up in Harrisburg, PA, which the vet said makes it more possible. 

The vet said that Boscoe is hovering on the lower side and we will need to see more test data along the way to determine how to best combat it. He still will not give me even the slightest inkling of how much time we are looking at, which I can understand because we don't really have enough information at this point. He has a list of medications that my primary vet is going to go over with me during the visit next week. 

He said they can certainly refer me to a nephrologist. They typically work with Cornell but can give me a referral to VSR (who takes CareCredit). 

So as of right now our status is just plain wait and see. We'll have the appt. in a week and I'll be able to discuss everything with my primary vet. The vet I spoke with on the phone I have dealt with several times, if I can't get my primary I ask for him, but I will still feel more comfortable with my vet because he takes his time and explains things very well and makes sure all of my questions are answered. I have to have a referral for a specialist so right now I just wait. Like I said, I'll feel more comfortable after I talk to my primary and get his take on this than I even would if I went to a specialist today. 

Thanks again everyone for the thoughts and prayers. The vet even agreed it was "very interesting" that Boscoe has never showed any signs of being sick, lethargic, no vomiting, etc. So let's hope that goes in his favor. I know a little bit more about what we're up against so let's see how it goes and I'll have more in a week. If anyone has any more information or things I should talk to the vet about, please let me know. 

Thank you,
Kourtney


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Kourtney,
I don't have any advice to give you but I'm thinking of you and will keep you and Bosco in my prayers. So sorry to hear this news and I hope for the best for you.


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

Kourtney,

I am keeping you and Boscoe in my prayers. I hope that you can find out what is causing this and hopefully he will be better. I am so sorry this is happening to you. 

Jana


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

That's fairly severe  . I would get a nephrologist's opinion.


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

*Care Credit*

Cortney:

Care Credit is a structued payment play that can be paid off a variety of ways. Below $700 the balance can be paid off interest free in three month. From $700 to $1000 it is bumped up to interest free in six months. After $1000 it is interest free for a year. Some clinics also off an 18 month interest free plan. 

We offer it at the Emergency Clinic where I work and it has helped out many an owner on a budget. An initial deposit is entered as a partial payment and each additionl deposit is handled the same. The final bill, which is then processed, maybe a week to a few weeks later. 

We currently have dogs receiving Chemo and their owners have care credit. We just do a partial bill each time them come in and when treatment is ended do a final. The final bill contains all their charges and that total is then submitted. 

You can apply on line or over the phone. When you are filling out the application and you get to the question regarding the amount your bill will be don't put in an amount. By leaving it blank you will be approved for what your credit rating will allow. If approved you get a 16 account number, a key code and the amount you are approved for. Take all the information to your vet. 

Hope this helps you to understand Care Credit. If not send me a PM and I'll try to help you. Good luck with you puppy.

Cindy Read


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks again everyone. 

Nancy, right now I'm tenatively planning on seeing the nephrologist. Again, if funds allow, we'll either be going to VSR or Cornell. 

Cindy, thanks for helping out with the CareCredit info. I'm going to see if my regular vet's office takes it. 

One additional thing I was advised to bring up to my vet is Diabetes Insipidus. I did a little research and there are two types, one is Nephrogenic which seems more consistent with his bloodwork I'd have to assume. Anyone else know more about this or specific links I could check out?

Thanks again, I will keep everyone updated as I know more. 

Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Kourtney, first, I really hope they're wrong about Boscoe, and I'm so sorry you're going through this. You've really had some tough luck with dogs.

Second, I paid big bucks to import a puppy from Sweden, only to find, when I got her out of the crate, she was really drinking and peeing in unnatural, if not impossible, amounts. The vet's diagnosis was Diabetes Insipidus, based on some lab work. I was devastated. I did ask if we could just try antibiotics before we did the additional testing and started the very expensive medication, and antibiotics did work. It was a simple infection. So, until you really know what you're dealing with, don't panic.

Third, I've had dogs all my life, usually multiple dogs. For the past 10-12 years, it's been somewhere between 4-7 at any given time, and I have loved them all. No matter what happens, don't ever be afraid that you won't be able to bond with a dog again. You will. Once a dog person, always a dog person, and you can't be a dog person without a dog.

Hang in there. I know we're all pulling for you two.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Not a new update yet really but Boscoe and I are off to the vet's in about a 1/2 hour or so. I'm nervous but hopeful. The only update I can offer is that Boscoe is eating like a champ, better than he ever has. He seems to be drinking a little less and we'll find out today if that's good or bad. Still acting as healthy as he always has, no vomiting, no lethargy, no other obvious symptoms. The plan is to test for any Lyme's exposures and probably for Lepto, just to rule it out if nothing else. I'm going to see if they did a urine culture for an infection and if they tested the specific gravity of his urine. 

With any luck I will have an update for you guys a little later after we get back. Again, thank you everyone who has been keeping Boscoe and I in your thoughts and prayers. I am really appreciative of all the support everyone has so generously offered. 

Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's the update for everyone who has posted and sent me a pm, and anyone else keeping tabs on Boscoe. 

I was able to obtain copies of the bloodwork and urinalysis. Due to the combined results, it cannot be diabetes insipidus. He was passing trace amounts of protein in his urine. The specific gravity of his urine was 1.006 (but this was not the first urine of the day). 

He weighed in 38lbs and he'll be 6 months on Friday. He's eating a lot, which is good for him but may mean he's passing more protein in his urine. 

Basically, we went over the test results and my vet pushed to see the nephrologist. So we have an appt. at Cornell next Wednesday. They accept the CareCredit so that's good. We drew blood for the Lyme's and Lepto test but since I got in so soon at Cornell they scrapped it and will let them do it since they send it to their lab anyways. 

Here's the GOOD news: my vet says that he expects him to live to be anywhere between 5 and 8 years. He says he will reach his full weight and size eventually, the enemy is the restricted protein, but he should get there still. His kidneys should continue to grow with him and function at what capacity they have left. I'm still being cautious because, while this makes me happy, the nephrologist could tell me something totally different. We will probably get an ultrasound done but again, the biopsy will probably do more damage than good, even though that is the only way to get a 100% diagnosis and tell whether it is genetic or not. But essentially his life span will be shortened but it's not over. The vet said that if he was showing other symptoms this would be a different ballgame, so it's working for him that he's young and otherwise healthy. The vet was also surprised that he can hold it for 10-12 hours overnight, etc. and not have an accidnet. Because he has to be able to drink as much as he wants. 

So, from here we go to Cornell and speak with the nephrologist. I'm expecting we will get started on some medications at that point. Still taking it one day at a time and we're still training and making him happy. He's sooo spoiled. 

We didn't learn a lot except that it doesn't seem as bad as I thought. I love my vet because he even said to me that he took a hit when he saw the test results because he handled Jasper with me and all that. It's just nice to know that your vet cares enough and knows you well enough to feel for you when bad things happen. 

Thanks,
Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

RemsBPJasper said:


> It's just nice to know that your vet cares enough and knows you well enough to feel for you when bad things happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kourtney & Boscoe


Kourtney,
You got that right! It makes you realize how much they really care for the pets that they care for.
My vet cried with me when he put my 8 yr old Master Hunter down last summer. The latest sad one for us was my 16 and half yr old Spooky, but we put her down on the same day we did puppy health exams. Sort of softened it for a bit.
So good to have a compassionate vet.And compassionate friends-which you have on RTF. Thoughts with you and best of wishes for Boscoe!
Karen


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

We went to Cornell today and his BUN and Creatinine are still high but are down but phosphorous and calcium are up just a tad. They ran a snap test that came back negative. We are waiting on the Lepto test and a cortisol test as a pre-test to see if we need the ATCH for Addison's (doubtful). He is still anemic which is a concern but there is some regeneration in the blood.

We did another Urinalysis, specific gravity is still very low. Figuring on a problem in the future from not being able to concentrate the urine. Waiting on the results of a urine culture but should come back negative based on ultrasound. No protein showed up in the urine but they are doing a protein to creatinine ratio or something like that, waiting on those results.

Ultrasound found no renal hypoplasia, which is good. There were no stones, blockages, everything looked ok. Poor boy has a nice shaved belly now lol. He was a good boy, kind of squirmy and I guess he just cried his fool head off during the ultrasound. Such a mama's boy. 

So, while the lysol water most likely did damage, we still have no cause. Should get the results of the rest of the tests in a week. He was not started on any meds yet, just keeping with the diet. Talked about sub-q fluids but he's staying well hydrated. May get into phosphate binders and such later on but so far not seeing a need. 

Basically not many answers but at least not hypoplasia. Vet was happy to see him so energetic and happy, otherwise asymptomatic and healthy. 

Thanks to all, I'll keep updating, unless I'm wasting space. Still just one day at a time but we'll keep going at it. 

Kourtney


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Kourtney. Hang in there.

Andy


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm following your updates Kourtney. Keep the faith!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

what a tough case. I think majority of pet owners would have given up by now--one lucky pup to have you!!!!!

Do you remember what the Bun and Creatinine levels were?

good luck
todd


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Kourtney, this reminded me of the first 'fading' pup I saved many years ago. I worked a good while and finally revived him. I kept him caused I wanted to see how he would turn out and felt like he was a miracle, and he too was a 'runt'. All went very well until he reached 6 months of age and then his kidneys failed and he passed on. This is the reason I do not spend too much time with a weak pup. It hurts too much to lose one.

Being your 'runt', something may not have developed enough to not present problems. I do so hope not and that Bosco has a very long and healthy life.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Todd, 

His BUN went from 98 to 69 in about 3 weeks. His Creatinine went from 4.0 to 3.4. His calcum went up some, as did his phosphate, but just slightly elevated. They are doing something to check for ionized calcium...??? Also a protein to creatinine ratio test is being done. It showed he was absorbing his protein fairly well. Potassium was normal, cloride just barely low, phosphorous still a little high - not too bad. It's hard to compare because the lab is showing ranges differently than the report I had from my vet. At least no hypoplasia though!

Cleo, 

When they did the ultrasound and the kidneys were normal size, they did the whole abdominal cavity and nothing was out of the ordinary. That's what I was worried about as well that maybe he shouldn't have made it from the beginning, but I'm glad he did, I'd rather have him for what little time I will than none at all, he's exceptional. 

Thanks guys for following our story, hopefully it may help someone. We definitely think the lysol did some damage but I'm not convinced it's the whole culprit of the matter. Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this and at least stop the damage and keep him as healthy as he seems to be acting. Thanks for all of the support.

Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Got more test results today, still not pointing to a cause. Urine culture came back negative, as did Lepto. His cortisol test (pre Addison's test) came back low so we will do the ACTH Addison's test but the Cornell vet still doesn't think it's likely. I'm considering doing a water deprivation test as he had an accident on the floor today and it actually had some color and smelled like urine (ah I love my life...lol). Still waiting on the iodized calcium and protein to creatinine ratio. 

Kourtney


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rems BP Jasper*

Kourtney; I am really sorry to hear of this problem. I hope that all will be OK. You have already gone through so much. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know where we're at. I went to see the vet last week to do the ACTH test. We didn't end up doing it but we will be after talking to the vet at Cornell again. His cortisol came back low so it's worth a short and if it's Addison's it's treatable, to an extent. 

The other test the vet from Cornell wants to do is a parathyroid test. This is because his ionized calcium is elevated. This is kind of inconcsistent with the rest of his test results. The vet at Cornell was surprised that it was elevated. It's also a concern though because he may start to deposit minerals in his tissues, especially the kidneys. 

The test for the protein to creatinine ratio was 0.2, which is within the normal range. This means he is not losing excess protein in his urine, which is good. 

The vet at Cornell thinks that his tubules are most likely the place that are not functioning properly. This doesn't really change our plan of treatment though. 

When I was at the vet's last week I picked up a phosphate binder. Unfortunately the vet gave me a calcium based binder which is contraindicated because his blood calcium is elevated. The Yahoo group alerted me to that and I stopped using it and will be getting one that works soon. 

Other than that Boscoe is very happy and seemingly healthy. He's still active and just acting like his normal self. He's drinking somewhat less water and seems to be concentrating his urine a little better...at least it appears that way to my obsessive mind! Still researching and exploring all possible avenues and ruling things out. It's still frustrating not knowing really what's going on and being able to do sooo little about it, but we just keep on going. 

Thanks for listening! 

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone have experience with biopsies? The specialist at Cornell went over Boscoe's case and wants to do a transcutaneous ultrasound-guided biopsy. This would tell us the cause but may or may not alter the treatment. Part of the reason for this is that his test results are not exactly meshing with each other on straight-up kidney failure. I'm kind of leaning toward it because it is the biopsy procedure with the least risk. Thoughts?

Thanks,
Kourtney


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Can't answer that, just wanted to let you know that you and Bosco are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Kourtney
No expereince with the biopsy,but I have a dog with Addisons. You can email me for any info/details on her treatment.
[email protected]


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Kourtney,

I haven't had a dog have a biopsy. But, I've participated in a number of the procedures on humans. It is the least invasive option and should have the quickest recovry time. 

I'm not sure how much detail of the procedure you already know or want to know. Ultrasound is used to located the kidney and them a hollow needle will a small "drill bit" inside is guided in the kidney where a small sample of tissue is colleted. This may be done several times on each kidney to get a sample representative of each kidney. 

I'm not sure but they will probably shave a small spot over each kidney at the puncture site.

You are walking way beyond the extra mile. It's tough to know what the best path to take is. 

God bless you,

Tom Wall


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys. 

Billie - I sent you an email about the Addison's, thanks. 

Tom - how often are biopsies indicated in people? How often are they contraindicated? A lot of people are against it because your are essentially causing more damage to already damaged kidneys, right? They told me a little bit about it and that he will only have a small incision over the kidneys. He will have to be left there all day. They didn't tell me that they may have to go into each kidney multiple times. Have you found that treatment changes after getting the diagnosis from the biopsy? 

Thanks again! 

Kourtney


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Kourtney,

I'm sorry I don't have the answers to your questions. I've only been involved in the performance of the procedure, no pre or post care.

While it is an insult to the kidney to take any biopsy this is the least stressful and invasive procedure. Your pup should bounce back quickly. His all day stay is probably because of the sedation and monitoring for side-efects/complications. When done on humans only local is used.

God bless,

Tom


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Tom, 

Thanks. I can try to find the answers to those questions. It's just hard to know what to do. But it's good to know it is low stress and less invasive. I'm leaning toward doing it as long as it's not going to do a lot of damage, etc. 

I will let everyone know what we decide and what the outcome is if we do it. Thanks again.

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok, got a call from the vet at Cornell this morning. We are set up to do the biopsy tomorrow. I drop him off at 8am and as of right now she's thinking they will keep him overnight so I will pick him up Saturday morning. They will be doing the procedure in the afternoon. The anesthiest (sp?) will be checking him over and they will also be checking his coagulation before they do the biopsy to make sure his risks of bleeding are slim. I'm nervous but it won't become real until I drop him off tomorrow. I just hope we can get some answers that we can use and that he comes out of this ok. I don't want to do any more damage to him. 

So, I know that there are quite a few people needing prayers around here lately, but if you have any left and could send them Boscoe's way, we sure would appreciate it. Thanks again for all of the support you guys have already been. We won't have the results of the biopsy until Wednesday of next week but I will certainly let everyone know how Boscoe comes out of procedure and the results when I have them. 

Thank you,
Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Kourtney,
There are plenty of prayers left for you and Boscoe and you'll sure be getting them.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

Prayers coming your way from NJ.
Warm Regards
Wayne


----------



## CO Retriever (Sep 24, 2004)

Kourtney,

Prayers are on the way from Colorado!


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Kourtney,

The great thing about prayers is there's always enough for everyone. Even with all the praying I've been doing, there's still some left for you and Boscoe, and I'll send all I can.

Hang in there....


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

i agree 100% with your decision to biopsy.

best of luck
todd


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys. It's been really tough but all of your support helps so much. I'm sure Boscoe would thank you if he could! ...or I suppose he may be trying to as he likes to try to type on the keyboard...lol...

Todd,

It helps to have someone in the field tell me I'm doing the right thing. I don't want to have any regrets about his treatment one way or the other. 

Thanks everyone, I will let you all know what happens. God must be working overtime lol with all the prayers generated here from RTF. :wink: I know that mine include you guys too. Thanks.

Kourtney


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers to you and Boscoe.....


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Kourtney..Prayers and hugs for Boscoe from,way downunder in Queensland


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I got back just over a 1/2 hour ago from dropping him off at Cornell. They will be doing a few blood tests this morning to make sure he can handle the procedure and then he will go under at around 1:30 today. They said they will call me this afternoon and let me know how things went. They will be keeping him overnight either way. Thanks for all the prayers, here's hoping I will get some good news that all went well this afternoon. 

The worst part is I've been sick all week so I finally gave in and have my own appt with my Dr. this afternoon too. Has to happen all at once lol. 

Thanks again everyone!!

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Just got some good news from Cornell...the procedure went well, no problems with the anesthia, etc. Very good news. They will continue to monitor him tonight and give me a call around 8pm just to check in and let me know how things went. Then, bearing any unforseen circumstances, I get to pick him up tomorrow morning around 9am. They also did a parathyroid test while he was there and they were doing bloodwork so hopefully we'll get those results before the biospy results. I think they ran another set of BUN and Creatinine so maybe we'll have those when I pick him up too. Anyways, good news so far and thanks to everyone who has been following our story and sending prayers our way, I really really appreciate it. This is a relief and hopefully a step in the right direction. 

Thanks,
Kourtney


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been following this topic since the beginning. I just want you to know that I'm rooting for you and your boy! Thanks for keeping us posted!

Carrie


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

We just got home a little bit ago and Boscoe is doing great! The procedure went fine. He was up and at 'em this morning, albeit quite whiney while we were there and on the ride home. They said that the only thing that's really changed is he is getting more anemic, which is really not good. The good change was that while his calcium is still high, his ionized calcium went down a little. 

Cornell actually ended up paying for some of the procedure or the tests or something. I can't remember what but she had told me on the phone when I asked if they could bill me that they would chip in their funds and cover the cost. I was still kind of expecting to be billed for it but she said today that they were just going to pay for part of it. Pretty nice of them I thought. And another thing, I'm glad I never followed my childhood dream of becoming a vet because I would never make it as a student! She called me at 4:30pm and 8:30pm yesterday. She also checked on him at midnight and then was in the office again at 7:00am today! 

They all love Boscoe there though. They even wrote on his discharge papers that he was a good puppy and everyone liked having him there. I'm just thinking, "not to disappoint you, but I hope we don't have to come back anytime soon..." 

Anyways, that's where we're at right now. So now we just kind of hang out and wait for the test results to come in late next week. Thanks everyone for all the prayers and well-wishes!!!

Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a little update. We are hoping to find out the biopsy results tomorrow. The tissue sample was sent to a renal specialist lab in Texas and they recieved it last Thursday. So hopefully we'll have some answers tomorrow. I'm still nervous about it but I've realized it's out of my control and all I can do is deal with what I find out, keeping Boscoe's best interests in the forefront. 

We switched off the Science Diet k/d and began homecooking his meals. He gets rice, raw hamburger, egg whites, fruits, veggies, flaxseed for omega-3, yogurt, and some vitamins and a phosphate binder. He loves it of course. The hard part is giving him enough to try to meet his caloric needs and keep him growing. It's not too hard, just a pain to mix up and I hate feeling like I'm not giving him enough. 

His activity level is still as great as it's always been. He gets tired just a little quicker from his anemia but that is improving. His last PCV blood test after the biopsy showed he IS regenerative so this is excellent news. Other than that he's doing well and we're just keeping at it. He still drinks a lot but I kind of ration it out during the day and he's not psycho about it anymore lol. I actually bought him a 1/2 gallon water bottle for his crate and tried it out today, he drank a little of it so I think he'll figure it out lol. 

Thanks for the thoughts, prayers, and well-wishes. I will let you guys know if I find anything out tomorrow. 

Kourtney


----------



## Patti Maye (Jan 6, 2005)

Kourtney,
I'm crossing my fingers for you both and hopefully things will start looking up for the little guy.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you! 

I think I'm finally come to the realization that this is no longer in my hands and we'll just fight what comes to the best of our ability. It's definitely taken some of the stress off however I still fear the results. 

He's definitely just such an awesome pup that it's not fair to him. I just want him to have the best. He's definitely my baby! 

Thanks,
Kourtney


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the updates! I certainly hope all turns out for the best. Its hard to watch our beloved ones be ill.
Sending up a lil prayer for tjat tough lil boy!
Kristine


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I got a partial report back on the biopsy today. There is evidence of fibrosis and abnormal tubular shape. They don't know if the abnormal shape was developmental or from an insult to the kidneys. They are still waiting on an electron microscopy (??). So that's really all I know as she left a message so now I have more research to do on all this. But he's still doing great, eating, running around like a banchi, etc. lol I will let you guys know when I know more and if anyone has any info on the above that would be great.

Thanks,
Kourtney


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Kourtney:
You know I'm watching this with extreme interest. We're taking a slightly slower approach with my 9 1/2 year old. He's getting another blood work up this coming Tuesday. If everything is the same as last time we're going to assume his levels were normal for him with his one kidney and we will monitor his blood every three months. If the levels have gone up any we will get more agressive in the diagnostics.
Terry


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I would have to assume that it would be different with his only having one kidney. But I really hope that the blood work goes well and stays level. Definitely let us know what happens. 

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's what I was able to learn about fibrosis via the people on the K9KidneyDiet group on Yahoo. It doesn't look real promising but the vet hasn't told me how we are to approach this yet. Hoping to talk to them again this week and run blood work again in the next week or so. Still waiting on the rest of the biopsy results and trying to do more research on his having abnormally shaped tubules.


"Fibrosis is pathological scarring that can lead to organ failure and eventual death. Although it is not known what triggers the fibrotic response, kidney fibrosis is characterized by the presence of myofibroblasts, which are cells that produce scar tissue, and also matrix and matrix-remodeling genes. The over-_expression of these genes leads to increased matrix accumulation in the kidney."

http://www.prnewswi re.com/cgi- bin...RY=/www/ story/09- 06-2001/00015677 16&EDATE=

"Fibrosis is the formation or development of excess fibrous connective tissue in an organ or tissue as a reparative or reactive process, as opposed to formation of fibrous tissue as a normal constituent of an organ or tissue."

http://en.wikipedia .org/wiki/ Fibrosis

"Fibrosis is usually regarded as an uninteresting end-point of injury. However, it influences function in heart, lung, and liver. Kidney fibrosis correlates well with overall renal function, but is only rarely recognized as affecting function itself. There is evidence that organ contraction from fibrotic scarring may affect kidney function, and could contribute to progressive renal failure."

http://www.ncbi. nlm.nih.gov/ entre... db=PubMed& list_uids= 8748086&dopt= Abstract


Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I spoke to the vet at Cornell again tonight. She is still waiting for the rest of the biopsy results from the Texas lab. The good news is at this time they do NOT believe this is genetic. They cannot say if it was an infection we missed or the toxins he ingested. There's no definitive answer right now. Even the vet is saying he's an unusual case. 

They want to put him on Enapril to regulate blood pressure as he was borderline when they took it during the biopsy. He has an appt. for Wed. for another blood test/urinalysis and I believe I'll have them do another BP then as well. I weighed him one day and he weighed 44.5lbs and then when I weighed him on the same scale a few days ago he weighed 41. It would not be good if he was dropping weight but he's still eating the same so I'll wait and see what the scale at the vet's says. 

He's loving his rice, hamburger, fruits, veggies, yogurt, and more. We'll be starting more supplements soon to make sure his diet is as complete as it can be. We're supposed to be staying within a certain limit for phosphorus intake but he always acts hungry, and especially if he's losing weight, I'm going to keep feeding him more and see what happens. I'm really hoping his blood test will show that his numbers have come down. I'm praying they'll be within normal limits. He seems to be drinking less, which the vet thinks may be a good sign. 

Overall report is that he's still his usual self. He's very active and happy. Tail wagging, bouncy, as normal. Oh yeah, while the vet was hesitant to say that his anemia was fully regenerative, she would say it's somewhat regenerative and heading toward fully. So he is getting some supplemental iron. He seems to tire just slightly easier than normal but you would really never know he's "sick." 

I'll post some recent pictures of him when I get a chance. 

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts, well-wishes, prayers, and to Rex for his support...hope those cookies and biscuits are GOOD!!!

Thank you. 

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

We did another blood/urine check today. The numbers are all pretty much the same except the urine specific gravity was the lowest it's ever been at 1.002. It was up to 1.010 at one point. They are still high but he's still happy and otherwise healthy. We won't be doing another check until 3 months from now unless other symptoms show up or he acts abnormal. 

Thanks to everyone who is watching his progress. From here on out it's watch and monitor. No real answers but I just know I know a lot more about what we're fighting and how to fight it. I'm glad I have him for however long I may. He's a happy little guy and everyone loves him. 

So I won't really have any updates anymore. Again, thank you to everyone who has prayed and pulled for Boscoe. We shall see what happens in time. Thank you. 

Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Kourtney--if I die and come back as a lab I hope you pick me out of the litter!

You're one special owner!

good luck to both of you.
todd


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I am glad that Boscoe is happy and enjoying life. May you both enjoy each other's company for many years! He's a cute boy!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Normally when reading threads like this I do so with dread and am guarded for the worse possible outcome. I am very happy for you guys and hope things continue to be bright. I love a great ending to a story and this is a great one.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys!! 

Todd, I have to say, your response really made me laugh! He's like my child. People have asked me why I'm going through all of this and how long am I willing to do it. To me it was never a question. What would they do if their kid was sick? 

In any event, he's my boy and he's happy so far. I took some pictures of him today investigating the snow. 

Kourtney


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Kourtney, Wendy and I are glad to hear things are well with Boscoe.

Now get the cobwebs out of your brain and let's get the winter training regimen going...........I'm sure Boscoe's ready.................Trial season will be here before ya know it..................  

Talk to ya soon................. :wink:


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Kourtney, thanks for the photos. I like puppy pictures too. Bosco is lookint pretty good. 8)

I won't let my dogs see them, they'll want up on the couch too.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Dan,

Hope you and Wendy and all the dogs are doing well. Do you have Beau back yet? We'll talk soon, I'm usually out in the Valley every Sunday as it is. He's probably not quite where he should be but he's smart enough to catch up and desire is no issue.

Dave,

He does look pretty good, actually putting some weight on. Coat is nice and shiny from all the omega-3's and egg whites. This boy is sooo spoiled that he thinks the couch is his!! He just jumps up and goes to sleep. Sleeps on the bed too. Bet you're missing Raven, how's she doing at the trainers?

Thanks guys! His phos. levels actually went down a little from the last blood test. The other numbers haven't really so I'm going to opt for some more supplements/vitamins and if they still don't go down we may have to do sub-q fluids. As close to dialysis as you can get for him. Problem is he needs so much that it gets really expensive. And he's staying hydrated and drinking so it's kind of an in the future thing to think about. Anyways, thanks again, hope ya'll enjoyed the pictures!

Kourtney


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Kourtney,
Great to hear better news on Boscoe, and know you two will enjoy your time together. I can tell from those pics that there is a familiar look to him. Deuce seems to come out in them, as mine has that look about her also. Again great news and keep that positive attitude.   

Mark


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, he does look kind of like his daddy.  I always wanted the blocky-stocky lab but I love him. He's a good looking boy in my mind. 

Kourtney


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahh Kourtney he is looking very happy and good. I am glad to hear he is doing ok and looks like he is very happy 

Jana


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

So relieved to hear things are coming around. I haven't posted on here much, mainly because I know nothing about kidney failure... But have benefitted from the experience of others and am thrilled to hear that things are looking up. Great job taking care of him!

-Kristie


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

Not knowing how long he may be around, I want to give him the chance to get in a real hunt while I know he can still handle it. So this Saturday will hopefully be his first hunt and mine as well. I will try to post some pictures if I can manage to get some. 

Kristie, trust me I have learned a lot. If you ever need some info on kidney disease (and I hope you never do!), let me know lol. 

Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just thought I'd give everyone an update on how Boscoe is doing. He is still very active and otherwise healthy. He's a great pup. He is 9 months old and weighed in at about 53 pounds the other day. It's been 4 1/2 months since he was diagnosed. We're still only changing diet really right now. We won't go back in for blood work until toward the end of January unless things change. I thought he was getting another symptom with vomiting but finally realized it was only because he was playing hard right after he ate or drank. So now with a little break afterwards he's doing great. Hopefully the blood work will come back in normal ranges. I can hope at least. But he's a great pup and I'm glad to have him. 

We tried to get out for a real hunt but it didn't go so well. My boyfriend and I have never really duck hunted and we forgot to set the alarm. So we went to this lake we didn't know real well and got there way to late. We didn't see anything but it was prime photo opportunity lol. Plus I got to practice my horrible duck calling haha. 

I just want to extend a thank you again to everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and well wishes. A special thank you to Rex, your generosity means so much and will never be forgotten. A big thank you goes out to Becky for coming up with the idea for the fundraiser. You guys are a great bunch of people. 

Imageshack isn't working but here's a few photos from the "hunt" and a few just playing around. 











Thanks,
Kourtney & Boscoe


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad to hear Kourtney.

Boscoe is a good looking pup.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing well and that he got to go to the lake. If you are ever in Kansas, give me a holler. I'll put you, your boyfriend, and especially Boscoe on some birds. I'll even set the alarm for ya. :twisted: 

Hunter


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL, thanks, I'm definitely not a morning person haha. 

I did forget to mention that we did see _something_ at the lake. We saw a deer swimming straight across, it was pretty cool. 

I'll let you guys know how things progress. 

Thanks again,
Kourtney


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys, I figured I would put up another update on Boscoe since it's been about two months. We should be doing bloodwork this month but outwardly not much has changed. He is 11 months as of yesterday. He still has a ton of energy and acts normal to anyone who doesn't know of his disease. He weighs 60 lbs. He absolutely loves playing in the snow. We're in our second week of FF and he's doing great. We spent a week on hold and now we're at the point he's starting to reach. I'm very pleased with how he's doing. He's picky about his food sometimes but he loves his raw hamburger still. I've been looking at an herbal type supplement for his anemia but otherwise still only the phos. binder and supplements to his diet. I'm anxious to see his bloodwork results but I know nothing has changed with his urine as he still cannot concentrate it. So we shall see what the bloodwork shows. I'll report back when we get the bloodwork back. Thanks again to everyone for the support! 

Here are some pictures:

































His new handmade (not by me) bed...








Holding...








Just hanging out with his buddy lol...









Thanks for sharing with me! I love him to death.  

Kourtney


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

He is a lovely boy!! What a great expression on his face in the snow. I hope you are not pinching his ears too hard  Looks healthy to me.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

You should have heard him the first time we did the ear pinch! It wasn't hard but you'd have thought I was killing him. He understands now and no more yelping. I'm keeping a log everyday so I can see our progress and for future dogs. 

How's Indy?

Kourtney


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Kourtney,

He is precious. Keep up the good work with him. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way constantly.

Arleen


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Kourtney, he is beautiful! Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks you guys! I'm always praying his bloodwork will come back in the normal ranges. Thanks for your nice comments about him. I am very proud of him.

Kourtney


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

ahh will say a prayer that his blood work comes back in the normal ranges for you he is sure one handsome boy. He is looking very nice and I just love his looks he looks a lot like the first lab I ever had as a kid we grew up together and she had that head that he has I love it 

Jana


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

ahh will say a prayer that his blood work comes back in the normal ranges for you he is sure one handsome boy. He is looking very nice and I just love his looks he looks a lot like the first lab I ever had as a kid we grew up together and she had that head that he has I love it 

Jana


----------



## Ashley (Jun 17, 2021)

RemsBPJasper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just found out about an hour ago that my 5 1/2 month old has been diagnosed with kidney failure. It sounds pretty bad. The vet cannot tell me if it's genetic or not, they can't give me a 100% answer why he has it at all. He did get into mop water with lysol a few months ago, but he got into it because he was so thirsty. I was worried about diabetes and instead I found out it's the kidneys. Boscoe was the "runt" of the litter and they vet again said that could be it but can't pinpoint.
> 
> ...


----------

